# looking for a company to work and moved to canada



## mr_bh (Nov 29, 2008)

hello there for all the members of expat..

im looking for an company that will give a job offer for me and work in canada. im a technician maintenance installer service and supervision. im working as a contract worker here in bahrain for almost 7 years so im planning to move on in canada.
can anyone here to help me to find a job in canada im very appreciate it for your help. as soon you find any compny just contact me to my email and ill email to you my resume.

more power peace.


mr_bh


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

mr_bh said:


> hello there for all the members of expat..
> 
> im looking for an company that will give a job offer for me and work in canada. im a technician maintenance installer service and supervision. im working as a contract worker here in bahrain for almost 7 years so im planning to move on in canada.
> can anyone here to help me to find a job in canada im very appreciate it for your help. as soon you find any compny just contact me to my email and ill email to you my resume.
> ...


How much are you willing to pay for the full service?


----------



## mr_bh (Nov 29, 2008)

hello Scharlack

what do you mean for full service are you a recruiter?


----------



## sherylnightmare (Sep 27, 2009)

Do you have friends in Canada?Which city do u want to move to? I think you can go to some jobs site in Canada for expat.
You need to decide where to go and then look for jobs there.
Good lucky.

________


----------



## mamachka (Aug 7, 2009)

Yes I am curios too Sharlack...what "full service?" are you finding jobs for expats?


----------

